# explaining sexuality to children?!



## Uvlollypop

amy was singing that song 'i kissed a girl and i liked it' so i thought id better explain what the song was about and that girls sometimes have girl friends and boys sometimes have boyfriends...

she was pretty horrified...

how have you explained sexuality to your children??


----------



## Jo

I've basically told Emily the same
That girls can love girls like mummy and daddy love each other and that boys can love boys as well, she has just accepted it
A few years ago when she first asked me what gay was i told her boys like boys and girls like girls, so then she thought her and her friends were gay, so i had to sort of put the love like mummies and daddies spin on it :lol:


----------



## Uvlollypop

ow bless, that first thing amy said was 'do they do kissing' i said well yes if they love each other very much.
she was grossed out...:(


----------



## Elli21

My sister is gay, so Leigha has learnt that lauren kisses girls, not boys. And shes completely cool with it.
I think Amy will come round in her own time hun :) xx


----------



## sam's mum

Elli21 said:


> My sister is gay, so Leigha has learnt that lauren kisses girls, not boys. And shes completely cool with it.
> I think Amy will come round in her own time hun :) xx

I agree. Kids can be quite horrified when they first think about girls kissing boys too, so it's probably just something new for her x


----------



## Uvlollypop

shes been asking lots of questions cause her mum wont talk to her about it! 

i think its good that shes interested she need to know theres more than one set/type of person in this world :D


----------



## sam's mum

I think it's good that she's interested too - why won't her mum talk to her about it?! Great way to give her the impression it's not perfectly normal :roll: x


----------



## Uvlollypop

her mums a knob head lol


----------



## sam's mum

:laugh2: She's lucky she's got you to explain things to her. Sam's already been to his first civil partnership so he'll be taught that it's completely normal when he's old enough to understand! x


----------



## Uvlollypop

awesome, i think her mum is very very narrow minded thats all.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well done you for explaining to her. Surely parents must realise that refusing to pass on information due to their own narrow minds has to be a contributing factor to continuing homophobia etc


----------



## Uvlollypop

yep its madness. its great how kids see things like sexuality isnt it


----------



## Elli21

Yeah it really is amazing! Coz of my sister Leigha says things like "i might have a girl friend or a boyfriend..i dunno" And shes 3. I think its cute...


----------



## MoonmistMum

Uvlollypop said:


> amy was singing that song 'i kissed a girl and i liked it' so i thought id better explain what the song was about and that girls sometimes have girl friends and boys sometimes have boyfriends...
> 
> she was pretty horrified...
> 
> how have you explained sexuality to your children??

I found it out of hte blue and I was not prepared for trying to explain to my 7 year old what gay was... of course I said happy. He said no the boys at school told him it when boys kiss and then they went on to calling him gay everyday! Unfair how a bit older kids bring up a subject I did not want to talk to my son about at such a young age and I am stuck trying to explain!


----------



## MoonmistMum

katy said:


> Well done you for explaining to her. Surely parents must realise that refusing to pass on information due to their own narrow minds has to be a contributing factor to continuing homophobia etc

For me it is not a case of narrow mindedness, but just I was not ready to talk about this subject to my 7 year old child. I though things like this did not come up till ?? pre-teen 11 years +??
I was caught off gaurd by it.


----------



## utopia

That's good that Leigha who's just 3 is so open minded already.


----------



## utopia

It's good that you're explaining to your child about sexuality because it means that they will be more knowledgable and open-minded about it. Also it will mean that they have a better understanding of what it means to be gay or bisexual.

There are some videos on Sexperience https://sexperienceuk.channel4.com/videos/about/sexuality where people talk honestly about their experiences of coming out.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Lol our baby has two mums. I think that pretty much explains it.. If not, when she's older we'll tell her that some babies have two mummies, some have a mummy and a daddy and some have two daddies, and all babies are the same no matter who they have for parents. And that some girls like girls, some like boys, some like aliens, dogs, donkeys, trees etc :lol: Nah skip the last bit, but in our house it will be a very lighthearted subject because our children and our families children are all bought up in the presence of me and my partner.


----------



## JayleighAnn

My cousin is gay and when my little sister asked my mum at about age 4 why Kayleigh has a girlfriend not a boyfriend, my mum just said "because Kayleigh is gay, that means she likes girls instead of boys, there is boys who like boys instead of girls as well"

And my sister went "oh" and just accepted it.

I think they need to know that it's ok and normal to be gay, its not a bad thing, at whatever age you tell them.


----------



## massacubano

I have not had the talk about that yet. But, I am sure it will come up. I have already explained a period to my DD because she was wondering what my pads were. I thought she was ready to know. I have not gotten into what the act of sex is though. I will soon!


----------



## amelia222

I don't remember ever learning what gay means, or what sex is or any of it. I think I always just kind of knew. My parent have always had friend that were gay so it just seemed normal to me, then I wasn't surprised when my mom stared dating women when I was in high school. I also was in "Take Back the Night" marches from about 6 years old, so of I not only knew what sex was but rape too.....then I wasn't happy with the children's explanation of sex so I went to the library and checked out medical texts. Now that I think of it, I was a strange child.


----------



## massacubano

amelia222 said:


> then I wasn't happy with the children's explanation of sex so I went to the library and checked out medical texts. Now that I think of it, I was a strange child.

I guess I was a strange child too! I used to look at the cross cut photos of what the male/female organs looked like. I was quite curious too! :blush: Perhaps too curious lol with my 5th one in the oven here! :muaha:


----------



## genkigemini

I think it is great that you guys are all raising your kids to be open-minded. Before getting married, I was always bi so I am totally open. I think it is hiding that people have "alternative" preferences is what causes all the problems. :)


----------



## MoopsieLove

I think it's a great idea. Children grow up knowing about Mummies and Daddies, so why not Mummies and Mummies and Daddies and Daddies?!


----------



## Uvlollypop

its hard when you dont feel your child is old enough to understand the explanation unfortunitly with they way the world is these days in a sexual context sex of any kind is everywhere so they ask questions a wee bit soon


----------



## mommy2

oh dear i haven't had to talk to my kids about this yet because they are still young but gosh i am not looking forward to it


----------



## soliloquise

i think its brilliant you are open with your kids. there are ways to explain it to all ages in a way they understand and come school time they are going tp pick things up anyway. the world is full of homophobes so this is so good to hear.
i will explain it to my child asap, as a lesbian she is going to ask why she has no daddy.


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

It's just a subject we all kinda fall into when the need arises. I remember my daughter being about 4 when she started asking about what gay was. LOL, both of my kids have this "Oh fair enough" thing going on after I've explained something.

Never been one to sit them down and give a lecture..We end up having these sort of conversations while larking about doing the kitchen chores. They know they can ask me anything. Much rather they come to me than be fed misinformation in the schoolyard.


----------



## eclipse

Luckily, we have very close friends that are gay. Actually, two sets! So Liam knows his "uncles" and his "aunts" very well already and when he gets old enough, we have all decided to sit down with him and talk about it. They are actually excited about the prospect. I wanted my son to be surrounded by all types of people because I want him to be open minded and tolerant. I also have a wide variety of friends of different races and religious affiliations and he just thinks everyone is part of the family! LOL :D


----------

